# Cmmg



## train75 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello how are you. I just bought the CMMG .22lr conversion kit for my ar15 and it does not seem to want to fit. I currently own a rock River arms ar15 and was wondering if anybody else has had this problem.

Thanks


----------

